# baking powder mixed with baking soda?



## Interguglielmi (Mar 7, 2011)

just curious what u ladies and gents mighta' thought about this. 
when using loft dressing (belgium white) I'm thinkin about mixing a bit of baking soda with the dressing to make it a tad acidic. what ya think?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I expect our fanciers will know more than I do, but my first thought is that pigeon poop is acidic anyway so not sure why you'd want to do that.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

just scrape your loft everyday and you won't have to worry about it..


----------



## Interguglielmi (Mar 7, 2011)

trust me I would like to scrape everyday but if I can't sometimes, I was curious about my first question. thanks.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Interguglielmi said:


> trust me I would like to scrape everyday but if I can't sometimes, I was curious about my first question. thanks.


What you need to ask yourself is if you know more that the people who designed the product. Stick with what the manufacturer recommends with all you supplies.


----------



## Interguglielmi (Mar 7, 2011)

na I don't no more than them. but after reading ALOT of things of this forum I notice LOTS of people using household things to cut cost of some of these expensive products. my thinking, a tad more acidity on the loft floor equals a tad better sanitation. so my simple question about adding a bit of harmless to humans baking soda (in moderation of course) to my loft dressing, do U think it would pose a huge problem or is it even worth it for it may not do anything? I wasn't trying to mix my own magical sanitizing powder, it was just a thought. 
PS - this threads heading was supposed to be "baking soda and loft dressing" - sorry


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Interguglielmi said:


> na I don't no more than them. but after reading ALOT of things of this forum I notice LOTS of people using household things to cut cost of some of these expensive products. my thinking, a tad more acidity on the loft floor equals a tad better sanitation. so my simple question about adding a bit of harmless to humans baking soda (in moderation of course) to my loft dressing, do U think it would pose a huge problem or is it even worth it for it may not do anything? I wasn't trying to mix my own magical sanitizing powder, it was just a thought.
> PS - this threads heading was supposed to be "baking soda and loft dressing" - sorry


Personally I think you should do what Spirit Wings said. You can not buy health. You have to work to have it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Interguglielmi said:


> na I don't no more than them. but after reading ALOT of things of this forum I notice LOTS of people using household things to cut cost of some of these expensive products. my thinking, a tad more acidity on the loft floor equals a tad better sanitation. so my simple question about adding a bit of harmless to humans baking soda (in moderation of course) to my loft dressing, do U think it would pose a huge problem or is it even worth it for it may not do anything? I wasn't trying to mix my own magical sanitizing powder, it was just a thought.
> PS - this threads heading was supposed to be "baking soda and loft dressing" - sorry


baking soda is a nice product.. try it.. I tend not to use powder things in my loft becasue the birds and I do not like breathing it in.. you would have to spread all around and all I can think of is if someone spilled a big bag of flour...lol.. poof...lol..


----------



## Interguglielmi (Mar 7, 2011)

ok thanks . - God Bless


----------



## Interguglielmi (Mar 7, 2011)

right right! thanks alot !


----------



## rainbows (Aug 19, 2008)

If you think it through.... humans use baking soda in water for heartburn.....
it counter acts the acid in your stomach which means baking soda is NOT acidic 
and it would neutralize your product if the product is for making acid. Think about it!!


----------



## Interguglielmi (Mar 7, 2011)

oh really? I thought baking sodas PH was acidic. hmmm guess that's why I asked.


----------



## rainbows (Aug 19, 2008)

Check out...

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-baking-soda.htm


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

I've always used baking soda as an odor killer.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Baking soda is a base. It has a high PH like lime. Acidic things are vinegar and ascorbic acid found at the dollar store as roach proof.


----------



## Interguglielmi (Mar 7, 2011)

ohhhh ok cool! and yes josep, me too. thanks everyone. God Bless


----------

